# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  ليست همه شهرهاي ايران

## ariobarzan

با سلام 
آيا كسي از دوستان ليست كاملي از شهرهاي ايران يا كمپوننتي در اين مورد داره؟
توي برنامه ميخوام برا ي  گرفتن اطلاعات كاربر ، محل تولد فرد از يك كامبوباكس كه اسم همه شهرهاي ايران را داشته باشم  .
كسي چيزي در اين مورد داره؟
با تشكر

----------


## اصغر (پآچ)

سلام دوست من

من یه نقشه کامل ایران دارم که تحت داسه اسم تمام روستا ها رو داره اگه می خوای بگو شب برات از خونه آپ کنم

موفق و موید باشی

----------


## ariobarzan

ممنون از لطفتون
اين برنامه كه اشاره فرموديد تحت داس هست ، ميشه تو دلفي هم ازش استفاده كرد؟
آيا فايل اون با فاكس  نوشته شده  ؟   فارسي سازش چيه؟
اگه امكان داشته باشه كه تحت ويندوز فايل رو بفرستيد خيلي عالي ميشه ( مثلا بصورت  اكسل)
خيلي  ممنون

----------


## babak_delphi

در بعضی از سایتها هست (اونهایی که امکان ثبت نام دارند) و چون با جاوا اسکریپت پیاده سازی شده با ذخیرهء سایت میتونید به اون لیستها هم دسترسی پیدا کنید
اگر با فایل آقای اصغر مشکلتون حل نشد در وب دنبال اون سایتها بگردید

----------


## hentjanson

سلام 
اينجا رو ببين اسم همه شهر ها رو نسبت به حروف الفبا ليست كرده :‌
http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%81%...B1%D8%A7%D9%86

----------


## ariobarzan

ممنون از راهنماييتون
به نظر مياد ليست  كاملي باشه 
اسم 527 تا شهر را ذكر كرده .
اگه كسي ليست كامل تري سراغ داشت به ما هم خبر بده.
باز هم ممنون

----------

